# OJ Mayo



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He's going to enter the NBDL draft, correct? Is he even going to be able to graduate from high school?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> He's going to enter the NBDL draft, correct? Is he even going to be able to graduate from high school?



There is a chance he could opt to go to NBDL. But I heard today he was looking at colleges recently. He said has a top 10 down and just reportedly visited USC.


----------

